# Craftsman Bushwacker Info!!!



## shadow745 (Jul 11, 2007)

I know this is a chainsaw forum, and an awesome one at that, but I've been reading several trimmer threads and thought I'd ask too. I was given an awesome trimmer/brushcutter several years ago by my dad. He bought it at Sears back in the early 90's and it's called a Craftsman Bushwacker. At that time it sold for around $350, but he found it for half price because the original buyer put it together wrong and took it back for a refund. It came with a heavy duty harness, a manually operated trimmer head, a brush blade and a saw blade. This thing rocks and is 38cc and must be made of some very solid components. Comparing it to other trimmers I've used I'd estimate its weight to be between 25-30 lbs. It operates at a max of 6,000rpm or so, but has the most incredible torque and low end grunt of any trimmer I've ever used. It utilizes the bicycle handlebars as well. I haven't found out much about other than it was made in Japan for Sears and supposedly has a Robin commercial engine. Other than changing the plug once every year or 2,cleaning the air filter and adding grease/oil to the shaft and gears/bearings in the head it still runs like new. I use Opti2 mix with 89 octane and that's it. I've yet to see any trimmers that can run 2-3 hours weekly for 15 or so years with no parts breakage. Anybody have anymore info on this thing? I'd appreciate it. Later!


----------



## cuttinscott (Jul 11, 2007)

That brushcutter is a Robin NB04 it used a 37.7 cc engine and had a float carb that was a bit tempermental. Also because of the float carb setup it had a clamp on the driveshaft so you could angle the gearbox on the bottom. It is a discontinued design and getting very hard to source parts for. We sold them starting in the early 80s till 87' or so.

Scott


----------



## shadow745 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey, thanks for the info. You hit the nail on the head. I just rounded off the 37.7 to 38...LOL. I kind of like the look and function of the Mikuni carb. You're right about it being a little tempermental though. On hillsides it can load up a bit, but all in all it's a cutting machine that just keeps on going. I'm sure new machines are much lighter, more fuel efficient, operate at higher RPMs, have less vibration, etc. but this thing just cuts like nothing else I've used. With the 10" saw blade I can cut trees up to 4-5 inches with no problem and hardly ever use the brush blade, because with .095 Husky Titanium line on it I can cut through anything short of trees. Another plus is the huge fuel tank compared to what you see on trimmers these days. So it was made by Robin for Sears.......... That answers a few questions. Thanks again. Later!


----------



## cuttinscott (Jul 11, 2007)

I had sold them both under the Sachs-Dolmar BC37.7 label as well as the Robin NB04 label. I still have one of the origonal Sachs Dolmar ones my grandfather had from back it the early eighties.

Scott


----------



## Matt Hutchins (Apr 26, 2010)

*parts*

Can anyone get parts for the saw blade head or is there a similar product out there. I let someone use it several years ago and they didn't return all the parts.


----------



## alderman (Apr 26, 2010)

Can you post some pictures of this beast? Always nice to hear about a piece of equipment that has stood up to the test of time.
That was a lot of money to pay for a brushcutter back then but it sounds like it paid off well.


----------



## gened (Sep 15, 2010)

*bushwacker*



cuttinscott said:


> That brushcutter is a Robin NB04 it used a 37.7 cc engine and had a float carb that was a bit tempermental. Also because of the float carb setup it had a clamp on the driveshaft so you could angle the gearbox on the bottom. It is a discontinued design and getting very hard to source parts for. We sold them starting in the early 80s till 87' or so.
> 
> Scott



I also have a Bushwacker i recently aquired - this thing is very dangerous - i also tried to research this and found very little about it, it does say Sears Craftsman on it - it's a 32 cc engine though model 358 795180 , i really need a new blade for this and can't find out where to get one, any suggestions ( it's an 8 inch blade - like a circular saw ) this was made in 2001, my email is [email protected] i am going to try and post photos thanks for any help


----------



## discounthunter (Sep 15, 2010)

gened said:


> I also have a Bushwacker i recently aquired - this thing is very dangerous - i also tried to research this and found very little about it, it does say Sears Craftsman on it - it's a 32 cc engine though model 358 795180 , i really need a new blade for this and can't find out where to get one, any suggestions ( it's an 8 inch blade - like a circular saw ) this was made in 2001, ny email is [email protected] i am going to try and post photos thanks for any help



your guard is on backwards and your blade upside down.or maybe its just me.


----------



## taandctran (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a trimmer just like your brushcutter. The thing was a pain to get to run right until the muffler broke in half. dont know how it happened but it runs better now! little power for such a big motor


----------



## gened (Sep 15, 2010)

discounthunter said:


> your guard is on backwards and your blade upside down.or maybe its just me.



ya i checked everything on this, everything is on correct, this blade spins counterclockwise, it is a monster and will cut a leg off with no problem, i don't have the owner manual or can't find anything out about any kind of Bushwacker like this, seems like everything is a big machine when you search Bushwacker


----------



## m.h. (Oct 19, 2010)

*Craftsman bushwacker 636.795454*

Ive been researching a replacment head for this whacker. Yes this is a beast of a machine. A real horror movie prop. It has also cleared countless acres and won my love. I need a new cutter head (transmission) anyone have any ideas or leads???? This thing was bought by my grandfather!! I'd hate to see it end its career now. it is not quite like the pictures but the head looks the same. Help if you can!!


----------



## JohnL (Jul 1, 2011)

Been given one for repair, Craftsman 636.796234, looks identical to Robin NB04 as stated above. Old school, well made. Good compression at 20 years old. 37.7 cc.
Damn Japanese....


----------



## sawfun9 (Jul 2, 2011)

I need a fuel tank for one of those. Anybody have one?


----------



## Rascal011 (Apr 26, 2012)

I bought a Sears Brushwacker (Model 636.795456) back around 1984. After using it for a few years it went into storage and I'm just getting it up and running. I've got a few questions for anyone that has one.

Anybody know the proper starting sequence?

She fires and runs but only briefly, maybe 10 - 12 seconds. I've tried cleaning sprays, additives and cleaning the fuel filter but no luck yet. Any ideas?

Anyone know the proper plug gap?

FYI - Sears parts on-line has a good selection for this model.

Yep, it is a monster and I won't bother using it for weeds. It really shines for clearing small trees. I just bought a new blade and I'm looking forward to putting it to work.

Thanks -Rascal011


----------



## sawfun9 (Apr 26, 2012)

I have one I bought new in the 80's and it's low hours but it now needs a fuel tank too. I guess I'm second in line for a fuel tank.


----------



## Rascal011 (Apr 26, 2012)

It seems no one needs to stand in line for a fuel tank. Sears parts direct has a good selection of parts for this model, to include fuel tanks for $28 bucks.

Got mine running today. It's been in storage since '87. Glad to have it up and running but I've got to work on that idle.

Rascal011


----------



## Rascal011 (Apr 29, 2012)

Tried my Brushwacker on weeds today along a neglected ditch line. The 3 foot tall grass and weeds fell with ease to the heavy duty nylon line and 37.7 cc gas engine. While it has been a chore getting it operational since being stored since '87, it now runs quite well, although I think a carb adjustment might be in order.

A new saw blade toppled small trees without difficulty, though you really need to provide some muscle to control the unit. The blade I used did not work quite as well as the original Sears blade, which I still have. I'll try to have it sharpened and see how it does.

I'm going to try a metal blade for cutting heavy weeds and briars along a stream. I suspect it will work O.K.

If you have one and can get it running I think you will enjoy it. The Brushwacker certainly does a days work in short order. Sear's on-line parts service can supply a variety of replacement parts.

BTW, my muffler cover had lost 3 of 4 screws from the cover. I'm securing these with thread locker. The muffler cover does get hot.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Rascal011 (May 15, 2012)

*Safety Update Craftsman Brushwacker 37.7 cc*

The resurrected Brushwacker is running pretty well. I put in a new E3-32 plug and the machine loves it. Replacement parts from Sears worked fine and the idle seems to be improving with use. The 25 year old trimmer line seemed a bit brittle and has been updated. Performance is great and I'm more than satisfied.

The downside has to do with safety. I filled the fuel tank and fired the unit up. A constant stream of gas propelled through the gas cap vent that was very similar to a child's squirt gun. I could feel gas soaking the right rear of my shirt and quickly called it a day. I have no idea what could be the cause as it had not happened before. FYI for anyone getting an older unit up and running.

Rascal011


----------



## David314 (Aug 16, 2012)

*Need Solid State Ignition Module for Bushwacker*

My father-in-law has one of these Sears bushwackers bought in the mid-80s. The ignition module has failed, but the part is listed as "no longer available" on the Sears parts direct website. 

Can anyone provide me with a source and part number for an equivalent replacement?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tried n true (Aug 24, 2012)

*ignition control module*

I cross referenced my craftsman 37.7 cc with the Robin NB04 based on the info in a previous reply in this thread and came up with the following: 

M&D Power Equipment
Phone 866-914-1252
Ignition control module is Robin Part #4033
Part is in stock (hallelujah!!) but costs $90.

We have been lost with our brushwacker out of commission, but when our ignition module arrives, we're back on the road! Hope this helps.


----------



## freefall (Sep 27, 2012)

*Bushwacker 636.795454*

I just purchased a used machine and on the cap it indicates a 25 to 1 fuel mix is this correct?
/


shadow745 said:


> I know this is a chainsaw forum, and an awesome one at that, but I've been reading several trimmer threads and thought I'd ask too. I was given an awesome trimmer/brushcutter several years ago by my dad. He bought it at Sears back in the early 90's and it's called a Craftsman Bushwacker. At that time it sold for around $350, but he found it for half price because the original buyer put it together wrong and took it back for a refund. It came with a heavy duty harness, a manually operated trimmer head, a brush blade and a saw blade. This thing rocks and is 38cc and must be made of some very solid components. Comparing it to other trimmers I've used I'd estimate its weight to be between 25-30 lbs. It operates at a max of 6,000rpm or so, but has the most incredible torque and low end grunt of any trimmer I've ever used. It utilizes the bicycle handlebars as well. I haven't found out much about other than it was made in Japan for Sears and supposedly has a Robin commercial engine. Other than changing the plug once every year or 2,cleaning the air filter and adding grease/oil to the shaft and gears/bearings in the head it still runs like new. I use Opti2 mix with 89 octane and that's it. I've yet to see any trimmers that can run 2-3 hours weekly for 15 or so years with no parts breakage. Anybody have anymore info on this thing? I'd appreciate it. Later!


----------



## Fish (Sep 27, 2012)

freefall said:


> I just purchased a used machine and on the cap it indicates a 25 to 1 fuel mix is this correct?
> /



Sure, do you think that all old folks are all liars?


----------



## freefall (Sep 27, 2012)

*Bushwacker 636.795454*

no, was not my thought. Never used a machine with that rich of a mix. Thanks for the reply.:msp_thumbup:


Fish said:


> Sure, do you think that all old folks are all liars?


----------



## k4cf (Apr 23, 2013)

*Four Robin NB04/Craftsman Brushwhackers*

Hello...Locally, I can get one Robin NB04 and three Craftsman Brushwhackers with extra parts for $350. All are running with all heads and blades included. Is this worth it?

TIA
Dan in NC


----------



## freefall (Apr 23, 2013)

k4cf said:


> Hello...Locally, I can get one Robin NB04 and three Craftsman Brushwhackers with extra parts for $350. All are running with all heads and blades included. Is this worth it?
> 
> TIA
> Dan in NC



Dan, sounds like a good buy to me. I have one and it is a good machine, got it used. Slipknot.
:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Scoutillac (Sep 30, 2013)

I have the smaller model of this, it is a 28cc machine model # 243.795491 I ran it probably 10 years ago and it was pretty doggy, before that it sat for 15 or so years. My dad bought it new and it totally scared the bejesus out of me. All in all it is in pretty good shape, needs a rebuild on the carb and fuel lines. Does anybody know what the comp on these is supposed to be? I ran a check and it came in at 90 psi,piston looks pretty decent. Is it worth it to toss a rebuild at the carb?

Thanks


----------



## Forestarius (Mar 8, 2014)

A few hours ago I took my Dads 636.785456 out of the shed and have been looking it over. It hasn't been run since 1987 or 88. I'm going to try and get it running again. Good to see there is already a thread about them.


----------



## David314 (Mar 8, 2014)

tried n true said:


> *ignition control module*
> 
> I cross referenced my craftsman 37.7 cc with the Robin NB04 based on the info in a previous reply in this thread and came up with the following:
> 
> ...


How did your replacement ignition control module work out? Was it a drop-in replacement?

Thanks.


----------



## m.h. (Mar 8, 2014)

I tried to find a replacement transmission head for this whacker and ended up welding a fitting and converting it to a newer model head..it works just as good as before...I'm telling everyone that this machine is well worth any work you want to put into it, if not let me know i'll buy it!!.


----------



## sawfun (Mar 9, 2014)

I had one of those 37cc. Sears brushcutters. Same with me as it sat from about 87 till two years ago. I had to get a new tank as the old one cracked. Sears still has parts for it and I just ordered the tank online. Lots of torque but the muffler screws kept falling out. I gave it to a buddy as I now have an fs250 and 550.


----------



## tried n true (Mar 10, 2014)

David314 said:


> How did your replacement ignition control module work out? Was it a drop-in replacement?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, it was identical to the OEM module, except for an extra wire (for what, couldn't figure out). Didn't seem to work. Was so disappointed, put it away for a "someday" project. Oh well, you win some, you lose some.


----------



## ANGEL madera (Sep 3, 2015)

I currently purchased a used NB04 ( Craftsman 636.795456). Can anyone provide an actual picture of the NB04 blade assembly) or explain to me the proper assembly. I believe I must be missing a part since there appears to be about 1" ( or better ) between the blade and the washer ( then two nuts). I do have the winding preventer. I also have the manual but it does not show a spacer after the blade. Your help will appreciated.


----------



## Eccentric (Sep 4, 2015)

It's been 20+ years since I worked on one of those. My memory isn't good enough to be of help here. Sorry....


----------



## Mike Butzke (May 29, 2016)

I know this is an old post but I am trying to find out about the carburetor screws. I my have them mixed up. Is the brass screw idle or air? I finally got it somewhat running but can't seem to get fine adjustments. and gas is almost flowing from the carb.


----------



## HarleyT (May 29, 2016)

Put up a pic of your carb.


----------



## Mike Butzke (May 31, 2016)

Hope this is sufficient.


----------



## HarleyT (May 31, 2016)

Drop off the bowl and inspect the float and needle, clean it all up too. Try not to tear anything. Post some model numbers.


----------



## Mike Butzke (May 31, 2016)

Ok, original problem was the gasket in cap disintegrated so I had to clean gas tank and carb of all pieces of gasket. I torn carb apart and cleaned. When putting back together I don't know if I got the screws back where they belonged. The Model number Craftsman 636.795456) is the same as listed above. Apparently a Robin RB04 is the same. I have yet to find a gas cap replacement. I am also having the problem with gas overflow from carb. That is why I thought screws may be in wrong holes.


----------



## HarleyT (May 31, 2016)

I would say that your problem lies in the float/needle area. Either the float is not floating properly {has gas in it}, or the needle isn't stopping the gas flow.


----------



## Rascal011 (Nov 27, 2016)

FYI - I found my original owners manual for Craftsman's 636.795456 Brushwacker with 37.7cc gas engine. Bought it 5/31/1984 for $296.99. The fuel oil mix is 16 to 1. I can be contacted at [email protected] if you need information about your unit.


----------



## johnfw (Jan 20, 2017)

I just bought a Craftsman 636.795454 and was looking for info about it and stumbled across your site here. If I can't get it running, I would be interested in selling it or parting it out. I have another one that looks just like it, but it doesn't have the numbers on it any longer. I can post pics if interested.


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 20, 2017)

Not the right place...


----------



## tubastuff (Jun 28, 2017)

Just pulled down my Brushwhacker (37.7 cc) after about 10 years of not having run it. Didn't start on the 10th pull, so I checked the spark (still good) but gas isn't getting through, so I pulled the carb (it's a Mikuni and they're still in business). So I've got my fingers crossed on it still being functional after cleaning. There's not much in there to go wrong. I think I bought the think in 1990.

The last time I used it was with a 10" carbide saw blade to clear small trees and a blackberry thicket. It did the job very well--it's a real beast. I've put a line head on it as my regular trimmer has rotted out the carb innards and I'm waiting for the rebuild kit.
-----
15 minutes later, after cleaning out the carb, the thing started on the second pull. They don't build 'em like this any more, do they?


----------

